# anyone recommend a good calorie maintenance calculator?



## Floods7 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to figure out how many calories and have to eat to maintain. There are a ton of different calculators out there and I have been getting different answers. Anyone know of one that they know is accurate


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2009)

There is no calculator that will tell you that.  It will vary with each individual.  Track your diet and you will find out.


----------



## highpockets (Jun 3, 2009)

Sometimes I'll mix in some blueberry yogurt. Makes it a bit creamier and gives it a better flavor.


----------



## Marat (Jun 3, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Sometimes I'll mix in some blueberry yogurt. Makes it a bit creamier and gives it a better flavor.



lol i believe you meant to put this in the Cottage Cheese thread


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 4, 2009)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal


----------

